# Gamer und LOTTO



## nosmoke (6. Oktober 2010)

Hallo

ich hab heute lotto gespielt, komischerweise glaube ich aber nicht daran das ich was gewinne, 173mille im jackpot, wär schon wat feines ^^

was würdet ihr, speziell aufs SPIELEN bezogen mit dem geld anfangen?

ich würd mir ma abgesehen von haus mit pool, oder ne insel 5 hardcore-rechner zusammenstellen lassen für mich und RL-Freunde von mir ^^ und noch 2 weitere wow-accounts zulegen .... never mind


----------



## Alcasim (6. Oktober 2010)

Geld anlegen und mir mit den Zinsen ein schönes Leben machen.

Natürlich dann immer die beste Hardware und einige PC's für Kollegen.. Ansonsten kann man rein gametechnisch gar nicht soviel anfangen mit soviel Geld..


----------



## Maladin (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe das ganze mal in den Gott & die Welt Thread verschoben, da es sich eher um Spielen / Spieler im Allgemeimen handelt.

/wink maladin


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. Oktober 2010)

Was ich tun würde involviert Liv Tyler, mich und einen neuen Desktophintergrund, den ich daraus machen würde, aber dafür wären 173 Milliönchen zu wenig und die genaue Beschreibung wäre gegen die Forenregeln.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Oktober 2010)

http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/


----------



## Ellesmere (6. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Was ich tun würde involviert Liv Tyler, mich und einen neuen Desktophintergrund, den ich daraus machen würde, aber dafür wären 173 Milliönchen zu wenig und die genaue Beschreibung wäre gegen die Forenregeln.




Liefer dann doch eine Beschreibung deiner Freundin, während sie das hier liest ...  

btt:

Ich würde mir natürlich ständig den neuesten PC besorgen, dazu einen ständig abrufbereiten Systemadministrator, der alles am laufen hält . Dazu gibt es in meinem neuen Haus einen speziellen "Gamerraum" mit allem was das Zockerherz begehrt...Konsolen, Sessel, Leinwände, etc.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. Oktober 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Liefer dann doch eine Beschreibung deiner Freundin, während sie das hier liest ...



Meine Freundin ist schlank, ca. 1,65m groß, hat blondes, mittellanges Haar und braune Augen. Sie steht auf Splatterfilme und World of Warcraft und ihr Kenntnisstand der deutschen Sprache ist so lausig, dass ich hier problemlos schreiben kann, was ich will.   
Und mir ist klar, dass Du das mit der Beschreibung anders gemeint hast...


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. Oktober 2010)

Man könnte:

 - 13307692,3 Monate WOW zocken (554487 Jahre)

 - Ein Monat mit 13307692,3 Chars zocken

- man zockt WOW ein paar Tage auf dem Supercomputer Jaguar

- man könnte sich einen eignen WOW- Patch programieren lassen


oder man könnte auf die Online Zockerei scheissen und viel Strippoker spielen in der Hefner Villa

oder man spendet es den Bedürftigen unter uns...den Bankern

oder man kauft sich Anteile an S21 (bestimmt günstig grad)

oder man kauft buffed.de, schnappt sich ZAMs posten und dreht dann völlig durch

oder man läßt seine Nase verfaulen, hält Kinder von Balkonen und läßt sich von seinem Arzt umbringen 

oder man kauft regelmäßig einige Wochen bei Kaisers ein.


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. Oktober 2010)

So ziemlich jeder Lottogewinner ist jetzt arm und/oder unglücklich, das wurde glaube ich mal im Fernsehn bei einer Reportage gezeigt. Glücklich waren nur die, die Alles gespendet haben.

Ich persönlich würde mir kein Haus kaufen oder ähnlich große Anschaffungen. Ich würde das Haus meiner Familie abbezahlen, jedem aus meiner Familie eine Millionen geben, mir ein iPhone kaufen und den Rest auf verschiedenen Banken lagern, weiter zur Schule gehen, Abi machen und was studieren.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. Oktober 2010)

Alles so lassen, wie es ist, die Kohle aufs Konto packen und von den Zinsen leben.


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Alles so lassen, wie es ist, die Kohle aufs Konto packen und von den Zinsen leben.



Würde ich auch machen, aber das sagt man doch nicht offiziell, das kommt schnarchnasig.


----------



## Haxxler (6. Oktober 2010)

Als erstes würde ich niemanden davon erzählen, Kohle aufs Konto packen und mich mit irgendeinem Scheiß der mir Spaß macht selbstständig machen. Was Gaming angeht, natürlich jede Konsole besorgen und passende Fernseher, Beamer, Soundsystem etc. anschaffen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. Oktober 2010)

Hmm... mit der Kohle könnte ich endlich einen zuverlässigen und fähigen Zeichner für den Berserkerkitten-Webcomic anheuern!


----------



## shadow24 (6. Oktober 2010)

nosmoke schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich hab heute lotto gespielt, komischerweise glaube ich aber nicht daran das ich was gewinne, 173mille im jackpot, wär schon wat feines ^^




wie kommst du denn auf 173 mille?oder lebst du in italien?
also bei uns in deutschland fangen die leute an zu hyperventilieren wenn der jackpot ein paar millionen überschreitet.nicht auszudenken was bei SO einer summe passieren würde...würde glaub ich eh nie dazu kommen weil der nur ne bestimmte grösse erreichen darf und danach wird der auf kleingewinne verteilt...

also ich spiele regelmässig seit vielen jahren lotto und träum seitdem davon ein paar millionen einzusacken.wenn man vom aktuellen jackpot in höhe von 3 mio ausgeht würde ich dem anlageberater den man kostenlos bei so einem gewinn von der lottozentrale geschickt bekommt erstmal ganz genau zuhören udn mir ein paar kleine träume erfüllen,aber aufhören zu arbeiten ist schwer machbar....
dann doch lieber ein richtig schönes häuschen mit Grossraum für lanpartys,dann kauf ich alle konsolen,die neusten games und lass mir den fettesten pc von den chefentwicklern von dell zusammenzimmern,während ich dem regenkalten winterwetter den rücken kehre und in Dubai mir die sonne auf den pelz brennen lasse...
den rest des geldes lege ich an und gönn mir und meiner frau und sohn ab und an was nettes...


----------



## nosmoke (6. Oktober 2010)

hab vergessen, ich würd mich sofort kostenpflichtig umschulen lassen, an die wiss in der schweiz 1jahr = 50 000 fr studiengebür... 3 jahre ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Oktober 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> So ziemlich jeder Lottogewinner ist jetzt arm und/oder unglücklich, das wurde glaube ich mal im Fernsehn bei einer Reportage gezeigt. Glücklich waren nur die, die Alles gespendet haben.



Das sind auch Dumme Lotter Gewinner, anstatt ihr Geld anzulegen um das Geld für sich Arbeiten zu lassen haben sie alles ausgeben weil sie meinen 20 Millionen reicht für ein leben lang Luxus leben. 

EDIT: Genau so einen mein ich, der wäre aber nicht doof und hört auf zu arbeiten.



shadow24 schrieb:


> wie kommst du denn auf 173 mille?oder lebst du in italien?
> also bei uns in deutschland fangen die leute an zu hyperventilieren wenn der jackpot ein paar millionen überschreitet.nicht auszudenken was bei SO einer summe passieren würde...würde glaub ich eh nie dazu kommen weil der nur ne bestimmte grösse erreichen darf und danach wird der auf kleingewinne verteilt...
> 
> also ich spiele regelmässig seit vielen jahren lotto und träum seitdem davon ein paar millionen einzusacken.wenn man vom aktuellen jackpot in höhe von 3 mio ausgeht würde ich dem anlageberater den man kostenlos bei so einem gewinn von der lottozentrale geschickt bekommt erstmal ganz genau zuhören udn mir ein paar kleine träume erfüllen,aber aufhören zu arbeiten ist schwer machbar....
> ...


----------



## Caled (6. Oktober 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> also bei uns in deutschland fangen die leute an zu hyperventilieren wenn der jackpot ein paar millionen überschreitet.nicht auszudenken was bei SO einer summe passieren würde...würde glaub ich eh nie dazu kommen weil der nur ne bestimmte grösse erreichen darf und danach wird der auf kleingewinne verteilt...



Theoretisch ist auch so eine Riesensumme möglich, aber praktisch doch eher seeeeehr unwahrscheinlich.

Auszug aus der Jackpot Regel:
_Werden in einer Gewinnklasse nach 12 aufeinanderfolgenden Ziehungen auch in der nächstfolgenden Ziehung keine Gewinne ermittelt, wird in dieser Ziehung die Gewinnsumme der nächstniedrigen Gewinnklasse zugeschlagen. Entfallen im Lotto auf die Gewinnklasse II keine Gewinne, auf die Gewinnklasse I jedoch mindestens ein Gewinn, so gilt: Die Gewinnsumme der Gewinnklasse II wird Gewinnklasse I in derselben Ziehung zugeschlagen._

Da 50% der gesamten Einnahmen wieder ausgeschüttet werden müssen 12 Wochen hintereinander halt nur sehr viele Tipps abgegeben werden. Dann wäre auch ein Risenjackpot von über 100 Mio. € in Deutschland möglich. Aber wie gesagt, eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## b1sh0p (6. Oktober 2010)

Öhm, auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich jetzt als Klugscheißer hingestellt werde, aber:

173mille sind doch eigentlich 173.000 und nicht 173.000.000, auch wenn du wahrscheinlich die Millionen meinst.

Zumindest wenn man dem Wortstamm korrekt nimmt. Kommt ja aus dem lateinischen: Wikipedia

let the Flamewar begin!


----------



## ZAM (6. Oktober 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> wie kommst du denn auf 173 mille?oder lebst du in italien?



Nö, er hat nur die Hoffnung nach dem Gewinn von lottovierundzwanzig auch das Geld auch tatsächlich ausbezahlt zu bekommen. *g*


----------



## Caps-lock (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde das Geld aufs Konto legen, es genau KEINEM erzählen und bescheiden wie zuvor leben.


----------



## shadow24 (6. Oktober 2010)

Caled schrieb:


> Theoretisch ist auch so eine Riesensumme möglich, aber praktisch doch eher seeeeehr unwahrscheinlich.
> 
> Auszug aus der Jackpot Regel:
> _Werden in einer Gewinnklasse nach 12 aufeinanderfolgenden Ziehungen auch in der nächstfolgenden Ziehung keine Gewinne ermittelt, wird in dieser Ziehung die Gewinnsumme der nächstniedrigen Gewinnklasse zugeschlagen. Entfallen im Lotto auf die Gewinnklasse II keine Gewinne, auf die Gewinnklasse I jedoch mindestens ein Gewinn, so gilt: Die Gewinnsumme der Gewinnklasse II wird Gewinnklasse I in derselben Ziehung zugeschlagen._
> ...




jo,sowas meinte ich...und ist noch gar nicht so lange her,da hat ein lottospieler kurz vor dieser regelung den jackpot noch geknackt....aber das war,so meine ich mich erinnern zu können,"nur"in den 20 mios...wenn überhaupt...


----------



## shadow24 (6. Oktober 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nö, er hat nur die Hoffnung nach dem Gewinn von lottovierundzwanzig auch das Geld auch tatsächlich ausbezahlt zu bekommen. *g*




lol,bei lottovierundzwanzig????na dann viel glück...


----------



## Falathrim (6. Oktober 2010)

173 Millionen Euro?
Pack ich auf ein ordentliches Konto und leb von einem Bruchteil der Zinsen ein Leben in Saus und Braus
Vielleicht arbeite ich auch

Aber 173 Millionen? rofl...die Summe ist jenseits aller Vorstellungskraft


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. Oktober 2010)

Bekommt man bei so viel Geld überhaupt noch Zinsen? Das ist doch ein totales Verlustgeschäft für Banken ...


----------



## Falathrim (6. Oktober 2010)

Wieso? Du gibst ihnen ja das Recht, dein Geld anzulegen  Durch die Vermögenseinlage haben sie also Kapital, um ihr eigenes Kapital zu erhöhen <:


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Oktober 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Bekommt man bei so viel Geld überhaupt noch Zinsen? Das ist doch ein totales Verlustgeschäft für Banken ...



Ach, die geben dir nur ein Bruchteil der Zinsen, die sie dafür verlangen werden, wenn sie einen Kredit geben.


Die müssen auch so schon Milliarden an Zinsen geben...da sind die Zinsen für 173 Millionen dazu auch nur Peanuts.

Außerdem gibt es noch viele Projekte, die sie mit dem Geld finanzieren und daraus scheffeln sie auch Gewinne.


----------



## Seph018 (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde mir ne fette Spielesammlung anlegen und JEDES verdammte Spiel kaufen was mir in die Finger kommt. Auch die ganzen Scheißspiele.
Dann würde ich ein Zimmer machen indem die Wände vollgepflastert sind mit Games. Hrhr. Und ich würde versuchen die Suikoden oder Breath of Fire-Macher zu engagieren dass sie einen neuen Teil der jeweiligen Spiele programmieren, natürlich so wie ich es will. Desweiteren würde ich mir sexy Putzen anschaffen und ihnen sexy Kostüme von Game-Heldinnen tragen lassen. Vielleicht würde ich mir auch ein Haus nach einem schönen Spielevorbild bauen lassen ... mir fällt nur gerade kein besonderes ein. 
Da gäbe es sooo vieles um das Geld auszugeben *-*
Und PS: Wenn jemand es nicht schafft, mit 20 Millionen ein Leben in Luxus zu führen(bis zum Tod), der muss eine falsche Vorstellung von Luxus haben


----------



## ZAM (6. Oktober 2010)

Seph018 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir ne fette Spielesammlung anlegen und JEDES verdammte Spiel kaufen was mir in die Finger kommt. Auch die ganzen Scheißspiele.



Das würde ich nicht machen - versprochen, auch im kleinen Rahmen der Spielkaufsucht *g* hat man schnell das Gefühl "da ist nichts mehr...verdammt, was mach ich jetzt". ;P


----------



## schneemaus (6. Oktober 2010)

Hm. Ich würd meine Sachen packen, das Haus meines Vaters bezahlen, es abreißen lassen, ein Generationenhaus mit schönem Garten und Spielplatz für die Kinder bauen und Leute hier einziehen lassen, unter anderem auch die älteren Leute aus dem Dorf, die nicht ins Altenheim gehören, aber alleine zu Hause nicht mehr weiterkommen. Mietfrei für drei Jahre ab Einzug, danach günstige Miete, damit auch jüngere Leute einen Anreiz haben, hier einzuziehen.

Dann würd ich meinem Vater ein Haus bauen lassen, direkt nebendran meiner Mutter eins (die beiden sind getrennt, aber noch befreundet ^^), und für den Rest ihres Lebens für alle Kosten sorgen. Mir selbst würd ich ebenfalls ein Häuschen irgendwo bauen, groß genug, um mal eine Familie zu gründen, wenn ich das mal will. Über einen Studienplatz müsste ich mir sicherlich keine Sorgen mehr machen, also würde ich in dem Häuschen wohnen, Medizin studieren und mich freuen. Natürlich bekämen meine Eltern auch noch einigen Schnickschnack, mein Vater ein cooles Auto, meine Mutter ihre Traumreise nach San Francisco etc. etc. Allerdings alles NICHT hier in nächster Umgebung, sondern irgendwo, wo mich keiner kennt.

Mein Onkel und meine Tante bekämen für ihre Familie mit den drei Kindern selbstreden auch ein Häuschen - Häuschen sind ja bei 173 Mio. wirklich Peanuts, also kann ich auch welche verschenken. Meiner Patentante würd ich sicherlich auch was schenken, ein komplett gefülltes Bücherzimmer oder so, falls sie nicht aus ihrer Eigentumswohnung raus will ^^

Selbstredend kämen auch meine Freunde nicht zu kurz - obwohl ich denen glaub ich keine Häuser schenken würde ^^

Nächster Punkt auf der Liste: Eine eigene Stiftung. Da ich einen Teil von dem Geld (ich denke hier an ~50 Mio) spenden wollen würde, wäre es mir zu unsicher, das Geld an bestehende Stiftungen zu verteilen und nicht hundertprozentig zu wissen, wo mein Geld ankommt. Ziel meiner Stiftung: Hohe medizinische Standards, auch in ärmeren Ländern, bessere Ausbildung von Ärzten etc. Bedeutet nicht: Kliniken bauen und deutsche Ärzte reinsetzen. Bedeutet wohl: bestehende Kliniken renovieren, Ärzte dort besser ausbilden, Geräte anschaffen etc.

Der Rest? Der käme auf ein Bankkonto. Genug Zinsen bekomme ich auch, wenn ich "nur" 80-100Mio. anlege und meiner Familie/Freunden und bedürftigen Menschen in der Welt etwas Gutes tun kann. Dann würd ich mich in Ruhe auf mein Studium konzentrieren, in den Semesterferien ordentlich Urlaub machen und ein normales Leben führen, abgesehen davon, dass ich neben dem Studium nicht arbeiten gehen muss. Nach dem Studium würde ich ganz normal arbeiten, mein Gehalt wohl aber 1:1 in meine Stiftung fließen lassen - Die Zinsen reichen sicherlich, um ein schönes Leben zu führen, auch ohne Gehalt. Vielleicht würde ich auch unentgeltlich dort arbeiten, allerdings sollte das Krankenhaus dann mein Gehalt in die Stiftung stecken - Kann ja immerhin noch abgesetzt werden.



Wer jetzt denkt: Gott, hat die nur nette Sachen mit ihrem Geld vor, will sich selbst gar keinen Blödsinn kaufen? Natürlich nicht. Sicherlich würd ich mir ein schönes Auto kaufen, mein Haus genau so einrichten, wie ich es gerne hätte, mir ein paar nette Spielsachen zulegen (ich hab an ein Heimkino gedacht, mit dem Geld sicherlich drin, Spielekonsolen, alle 2 Jahre ein fetter neuer Rechner, etc. etc.), dahin in Urlaub fahren bzw. fliegen, wo ich hin will (und das sind viele Ziele), mir eben auch den Luxus gönnen, den ich möchte. Aber das bedeutet nicht, dass ich egoistisch sein muss und sagen darf: MEINS MEINS MEINS. Sooooo viel Geld - Sorry, aber dann tu ich lieber was Gutes, als es für zu viel Unsinnigen Kram auszugeben.


----------



## Doofkatze (6. Oktober 2010)

Es würde zwar nicht funktionieren, aber...

Ich würde alles Geld auf ein Sparkonto packen. Danach würde ich den Zugang dafür verhindern. Einfach weggesperrt lassen den Kram, bis es nur noch ein Traum ist.

Anschließend würde ich solange normal weiterleben, bis ich schließlich kurz davor bin, auf der Straße zu landen.

Aus meinem Traum würde eine Verrücktheit, die Ärgernis, das man es früher nicht einfach "genommen" hat.

In einem langwidrigen Prozess mit der entsprechenden Bank würde ich die Zugangsrechte wiedererlangen, da ich schließlich damals mit meiner Unterschrift den Sparkontovertrag abgeschlossen habe.

Einen Teil des Geldes würde ich für Nutten, Alkohol und Drogen ausgeben. Den Rest würde ich verprassen.

In dem ganzen Kaufrausch und mit der neuen Alkoholsucht werde ich schließlich krepieren durch einen Herzinfarkt. Meine Frau, die ich vllt. dann hätte sowie evtl. Kinder würden das letzte Zehntel des Gewinns erben und würden vllt. besser damit umgehen können.

Ende.


----------



## Caps-lock (6. Oktober 2010)

> Und PS: Wenn jemand es nicht schafft, mit 20 Millionen ein Leben in Luxus zu führen(bis zum Tod), der muss eine falsche Vorstellung von Luxus haben



Dann hast du das Konzept von Luxus nicht verstanden.
Luxus bedeutet Verschwendung und mit dem Geld um sich werfen im Übermaß.
Luxus ist eine für dich gebaute Limousine (2 MIllion)
Ein Haus das ein Architekt nur für dich entworfen hat (10 Millionen)
Ein Dutzend netter Sportwagen die für dich getunt wurden (5 Millionen)
Eine Yacht die nur dir gehört (5 Millionen)
und schon sind die 20 Millionen weg und ich war noch vorsichtig mit dem "Geldausgeben".

Mit 20 Millionen kannst du überaus wohlhabend und sehr gut bis zum Ende deiner Tage leben, aber wirklich Luxus wirst du dir davon nicht leisten können.


----------



## shadow24 (7. Oktober 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Mit 20 Millionen kannst du überaus wohlhabend und sehr gut bis zum Ende deiner Tage leben, aber wirklich Luxus wirst du dir davon nicht leisten können.




jo,seh ich genauso...3 Mios würde ich wahrscheinlich verprassen und Träume ausleben udn die anderen 17 Mios anlegen nach den Anlageberaterinfos...
bei 3 Mio wären es, wie ich beschrieben hatte, nur kleine Träume die man sich verwirklichen kann udn dann normal weiterleben und bei diesen ominösen 173 Mios kann man eigentlich gar nichts falsch machen:aufhören zu arbeiten,in Luxus leben,vlt noch ein Studim machen wozu man Lust hat,einen 400 Eurojob machen,damit man noch was zu tun hat,eine oder mehrere Stiftungen gründen,wo man sich anonym engagieren kann für hilfsbedürftige menschen udn die Sonnenseite des Lebens geniessen...


----------



## Manowar (7. Oktober 2010)

Bei 173Millionen bräuchte ich definitiv ein anderes Haus, wo die Garage mindestens genau so groß ist  
Spontan fallen mir da ein:
M539
Porsche GT3rs
Geiger GT
M6 Gpower
67er Shelby GT500
Dodge Viper srt10


Ein Kumpel von mir bekommt nen Porsche Turbo (ist so ausgemacht, wenn einer von uns an zu viel Kohle kommt *g*)
Mein Dad bekommt nen Haus am Mittelmeer..nen anderes Auto braucht der Kerl wirklich nicht 

Ich würde dann noch eine Firma aufbauen oder eine Werkstatt.
Vllt würde ich auch ein eigenes Auto entwickeln..zusammen mit meinem Bruder haben wir das nötige know how (Auch wenn er momentan nur den Luftwiderstand vom neuen Fiesta ausrechnen darf *g*)
Aber ganz ohne Arbeit würde es einfach nicht gehen..irgendwann wird auch ein Leben im Luxus langweilig.
Dann kommt hier definitiv noch nen Metalschuppen hin.. in diesem blöden Kaff konnte man nie irgendwo hingehen (der letzte Zug fährt um halb 10 ein), bei 173mil. wärs mir auch piepegal, obs Profit abwirft.

Dann bräuchte ich noch nen Börsenfutzi, der mein Geld weiter vermehrt.
Spenden würde ich da, wo es hingehört.


----------



## shadow24 (7. Oktober 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel von mir bekommt nen Porsche Turbo (ist so ausgemacht, wenn einer von uns an zu viel Kohle kommt *g*)




haha,geil,ein Kumpel von mir will mir auch ein "Auto meiner Wahl" zukommen lassen wenn er den jackpot knackt, da ich mal zu ihm sagte wenn ich gewinne kriegst du auf alle Fälle auch was ab...ich hoffe immer noch das er mal gewinnt...desgleichen hofft er das bei mir natürlich auch


----------



## Crucial² (7. Oktober 2010)

173 Mille? Ab nach Las Vegas und *alles* auf die Schwarz.


----------



## shadow24 (7. Oktober 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> 173 Mille? Ab nach Las Vegas und *alles* auf die Schwarz.




und bei rot den strick nehmen?


----------



## Nebelgänger (7. Oktober 2010)

Aber nur einen Strick aus purem Gold! Harrharr.
Den kann man sich ja vorher noch anschaffen. Nur für alle Fälle!


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Oktober 2010)

Selbst bei 73Mio € bei als Sparbuch (3% Zinsen p/a) sind das über 2 Millionen Euro pro Jahr, jeden Monat 182500 €, was man sich also allein für die Zinsen hohlen könnte o.0


----------

